# Carpet & Tile Cleaning - referral



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

10% percent referral feeto any forum member that refers me to a client. 20% discount to forum members on services

services;

Tile & Grout Cleaning

VCT(vinyl composite tile-strip& wax)

Carpet cleaning

Upholstery

Stone floor restoration/polishing

Flood Restoration

Commercial & residential

IICRC Certified Licensed& Insured


----------

